# Which foods or food types make your IBS worse?



## beckylouise95 (Apr 20, 2014)

Which food make pains worse


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can be all foods if you over-respond to the colon being more active after meals (this is me)

Some people find only the High Fodmap foods cause them problems.

Others react to high fat foods.

There is no consistent everyone always gets pain from this food and no on ever gets pain from that food pattern.


----------



## Lyndsie Klein-Palmer (Apr 24, 2014)

I have problems with lots of different things; I'm basically limited to fruits, vegetables, and little pasta. I cannot eat any sort of condiment or salad dressing (other than ketchup and mustard), I cannot even eat vinaigrettes anymore. No spicy foods, no meat/fish/poultry, no breads, no dairy (even if it is lactose-free), and nothing that hasn't been baked or broiled. If I eat anything like that, I'm in total misery. :-/


----------

